# Horrid thing to happen on a beach ride



## Cecile (9 March 2017)

http://www.cornwalllive.com/watch-t...razion-beach/story-30189056-detail/story.html

I don't do social networking/Face book so I hope I have not double posted this.  I always rode on the beach as a child (Many moons ago), this never ever happened


----------



## SEL (9 March 2017)

I used to ride my friend's bombproof, dog proof welshie around Cannock Chase and actually had a dog go for his tendons. It was awful. Pony was bucking & kicking and the owner took forever to turn up.

"Don't worry, he wouldn't really hurt your horse" was what I got told.


----------



## SpringArising (9 March 2017)

I was expecting something tragic. I don't get what the big deal is here. 

What on earth were the riders doing? The dogs weren't anywhere near them in half of that video. Carry on riding and if the dog comes too close and gets kicked on the owner's head be it.

Them shouting and waving about at the dogs was just making them more hyped up.

Also, 'terrifying ordeal'. FGS!


----------



## Cecile (9 March 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I was expecting something tragic. I don't get what the big deal is here. 

What on earth were the riders doing? The dogs weren't anywhere near them in half of that video. Carry on riding and if the dog comes too close and gets kicked on the owner's head be it.

Them shouting and waving about at the dogs was just making them more hyped up.

Also, 'terrifying ordeal'. FGS!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't do tragic on a Thursday, will see what I can find for Friday!
Probably would of been useful for the dog owner to put his dogs on a lead


----------



## Spiritedly (9 March 2017)

I was expecting it to be worse when I saw it but can understand why people were annoyed as it's not particularly pleasant having strange dogs running circles around your horse. 

I have to admit my concern with riding off before the owner had control of the dogs would be more about my horse being bitten than a random dog being kicked!

A few years ago I had a small dog run up to my mare yapping whilst I was riding on the beach so I stopped to allow the owners to retrieve the dog and set off again only for them to let the dog go and it chase after us again, this happened a further three times so the fourth time I heard them scream at the dog to come back and I saw it heading towards us I just gave my mare her head and we galloped off up the beach with the dog frantically trying to catch up. I wouldn't have done it if I thought the dog could catch us though and I hoped that having to chase after their dog might make the owners actually teach it recall before they let it off in public again.


----------



## stencilface (9 March 2017)

Have to say we went on Holkham beach with the dog and I had to keep him on lead due to there being so many horses.  He's fine with horses, but if they had cantered he would chase - he's a dog, and one with selective deafness when there's something to chase. He wouldn't bite, but he loves to run!

I prefer beaches that aren't horsey then he can have a lovely time going nuts 

Really want to take my horse this year!

Fwiw I'd expect my horse to behave/be under comtrol unless a dog was actually attacking.


----------



## popsdosh (10 March 2017)

Cecile said:



			Sorry I don't do tragic on a Thursday, will see what I can find for Friday!
Probably would of been useful for the dog owner to put his dogs on a lead
		
Click to expand...

As much as it wouldnt happen if you didnt ride on the beach .Whats happened to give and take in this world you expect everybody to act to make horses supreme.


----------



## PorkChop (10 March 2017)

We often get chased by dogs that throw a deaf ear to their owner, maybe not to this extent, but still, part and parcel of riding on a public beach.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2017)

I hope all the horrid things that happen to me in the future are as tame as that .
What a fuss about nothing .


----------



## SusieT (10 March 2017)

I have to say I wouldn't be happy about three dogs behaving like that - fine if your horse is quiet but a nervous horse might easily disappear - I thinkit's not the end of the world as nobody got hurt but actually as a rider with strange dogs you have no idea if they are 'horse safe' dogs or will try and take a bite -


----------



## Tyssandi (10 March 2017)

Disgusting behaviour of the dogs owner and she was lucky her dogs were not kicked to the moon or into outa space, my  horse would have kicked them and I must admit I would have more words to say to the owner of the dogs and warn them their dogs might get kicked or killed if they get too close.


----------



## bonny (10 March 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Disgusting behaviour of the dogs owner and she was lucky her dogs were not kicked to the moon or into outa space, my  horse would have kicked them and I must admit I would have more words to say to the owner of the dogs and warn them their dogs might get kicked or killed if they get too close.
		
Click to expand...

The horses didn't look in the least bit concerned !


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2017)

SusieT said:



			I have to say I wouldn't be happy about three dogs behaving like that - fine if your horse is quiet but a nervous horse might easily disappear - I thinkit's not the end of the world as nobody got hurt but actually as a rider with strange dogs you have no idea if they are 'horse safe' dogs or will try and take a bite -
		
Click to expand...

Just like you have no idea every time someone walks towards down the street  if the person is going stab you or not .they are not well behaved dogs but a horse that can't cope with that should not be out in public .


----------



## Clava (11 March 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Just like you have no idea every time someone walks towards down the street  if the person is going stab you or not .they are not well behaved dogs but a horse that can't cope with that should not be out in public .
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree. That video did not show a big issue. had I been the rider I would have offered to stay with the dog owner and dogs so that they could learn that horses are not exciting and not to be chased. Whenever we meet puppies or young dogs out we offer to stand and reassure the dogs that horses are not scary and usually have a chat with the owner.


----------



## Cecile (11 March 2017)

Throughout this Country the minority of dog owners are causing a problem for the responsible dog owners, it's not really about horses v dogs and who has a right to be where or how people should expect their horses to contend with dogs running around their back legs whilst barking

Laws are in place and more laws and legislation is being asked for, meeting are taking place to keep the irresponsible dog owners and their dogs under control, these laws will effect me as a responsible dog owner and restrict what I can do and eventually where I can go.  Unless people act responsibly with their dog/s when in a public place or whilst out and about it will have an effect on all dog owners

If my dogs had done that to a horse and rider on a beach they would of been on a lead within seconds and I would of walked in the opposite direction so that they could continue on their ride

Trust me there is a growing pressure regarding irresponsible dog owners and it will impact on us all, they don't make new laws for just idiot or irresponsible owners we will all have to abide by them, none of us will be exempt from following the laws people are screaming out for and these people/groups are also being listened to

I've been at Badminton and dogs have become loose, chasing the competitors horses and everyone is outraged, what's the difference on a course or beach/paddock/bridleway or just out for a hack?  Surely the thought of winning a rosette doesn't make a dog being loose/out of control unacceptable and if just out riding you just have to put up with it

I never blame the dogs but there are some weird irresponsible owners out there and I don't want my life restricted due to their behaviour

https://www.gov.uk/control-dog-public/overview

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/8277/law.pdf

http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Hampsh...cal-News/306511-New-Rules-on-Dogs-for-Gosport

https://www.facebook.com/ToLovesheep


----------



## Lizziehorselover (12 March 2017)

Doesn't it depend on the local bylaws? If it is a public beach - especially one where dogs are encouraged - then it down to both parties to ensure no animals are armed. Like someone mentioned earlier, if a horse is spook by a dog what are they doing riding on a public beach where the chances of being spooked are greater?


----------



## Cecile (12 March 2017)

Lizziehorselover said:



			Doesn't it depend on the local bylaws? If it is a public beach - especially one where dogs are encouraged - then it down to both parties to ensure no animals are armed. Like someone mentioned earlier, if a horse is spook by a dog what are they doing riding on a public beach where the chances of being spooked are greater?
		
Click to expand...

I think this link may answer your question, it just boils down to consideration on everyone's part, what are horses doing out at all if they spook at anything

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/dog-attacks-horses-campaign-497728


----------



## scats (13 March 2017)

Young girl on our yard took her horse to the beach last winter in the trailer.  Whilst riding, a dog attacked her horse, he threw her off and galloped home on the road (beach only couple of miles from yard but across very busy main road and several smaller roads).  I was at yard and he turned up, riderless, in an absolute state.  Cue panic from my end coz I had no idea where the rider was at this point.
How he made it back in one piece is beyond me, by some miracle, a street sweeper was out and he happened to pull out onto the main road in front of that, so all the traffic was backed up and moving slowly. 
Young girl is now terrified to take him to the beach again, for obvious reasons.


----------



## irishdraft (13 March 2017)

Unfortunately this is a very common problem if you ride on beaches i use our local beach camber sands over the winter but a couple of weeks ago got chased & barked at for over an hour by a young husky. Didn't matter how many times I stood still the owner could not catch the dog , when it saws other horses on the beach off it went chasing them but the minute I cantered off it was back with me in the end the owner was crying, middle aged German man , so eventually got off my horse who is thankfully brilliant with dogs one advantage of being up front hunting bloodhounds ! and called the dog who immediately rushed over and i caught him as the owner had also sworn at me during this i made him apologise before handing the dog over.


----------



## bonny (13 March 2017)

I think the answer for the general population is quite simple, ban horses from beaches .......there are many more dog walkers than riders and if the riders complain then that is probably what will happen. I'm sure there are many people on the beach with small children or dogs that feel horses have no right being there anyway. Not saying I agree with that but I'm sure the majority would.


----------



## SpringArising (13 March 2017)

bonny said:



			there are many more dog walkers than riders and if the riders complain then that is probably what will happen. I'm sure there are many people on the beach with small children or dogs that feel horses have no right being there anyway
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.


----------



## Hanno Verian (27 April 2017)

I'm not sure I would describe the event as horrific, having viewed the video I couldn't see where the dogs where supposedly "Swinging off the horses tails", I would be very interested to know if there were any physical signs of the incident in terms of scratches or wounds. That being said I think the behavior of the owner was appalling, I let my dogs run free, but if I think that they are likely to be a nuisance then I will have them sitting at my feet and on a lead if needed. 
To stand there when your dogs are putting other people at risk is just beyond belief, I totally disagree with the Dog Nazi's who tell you that if your horse isn't able to stand rock steady when an aggressive/playful dog is harassing you, then they shouldn't be out on a beach. 
I've had my share of minor experiences with dogs like that, but not to the same degree as in the film. I'd be carrying a hunting whip and be perfectly prepared to use it if I thought that it was likely. 
In the circumstance where one of the riders to be injured, it would have been a clear cut civil case (or as clear cut as civil cases can be) of the action or inaction of the dog owner resulting in "Harm" to the rider and their property, through an easily foreseeable event, particularly as the rider asked them to get the dogs under control. 
I would have reported it to the Police as the dogs would have met the criteria of being out of control in a public space, where it is considered to be so if it: 

injures someone.
makes someone worried that it might injure them.

A court could also decide that your dog is dangerously out of control if either of the following apply:

it attacks someones animal.
the owner of an animal thinks they could be injured if they tried to stop your dog attacking their animal.

The penalty is an unlimited fine and or up to 6 months prison.
See https://www.gov.uk/control-dog-public/overview


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2017)

I didn't watch 3 minutes but in that instance I think I would have stood still. The dogs were lurchers I think and wanted the horses to run so they could chase. I would have ridden up to the owners though.


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 April 2017)

Not as bad as I was expecting but equally the owner should have had the dogs under control. In those circumstances I wouldn't expect my horse to bat an eyelid - as annoying as these incidents are, I don't think I've ever been to a beach and not seen a dog that won't listen to its owner. It's an exciting place for a dog! As hackers, we do need to prepare our horses as best we can for this kind of thing.


----------



## npage123 (27 April 2017)

irishdraft said:



			Unfortunately this is a very common problem if you ride on beaches i use our local beach camber sands over the winter but a couple of weeks ago got chased & barked at for over an hour by a young husky. Didn't matter how many times I stood still the owner could not catch the dog , when it saws other horses on the beach off it went chasing them but the minute I cantered off it was back with me in the end the owner was crying, middle aged German man , so eventually got off my horse who is thankfully brilliant with dogs one advantage of being up front hunting bloodhounds ! and called the dog who immediately rushed over and i caught him as the owner had also sworn at me during this i made him apologise before handing the dog over.
		
Click to expand...

Your horse sounds lovely and it would have been great if all horses on beaches were able to cope with it so well.  And your own behaviour was exemplary.

The behaviour of the dog owner in the video did make me think though:  what would his action and the consequences have been if his 3 loose dogs started chasing other dogs, perhaps dog-aggressive dogs on leads?


----------



## Luci07 (28 April 2017)

I speak as a dog owner and rider. My horses were always used to dogs because of mine and when hacking, if a dog rushed up or tried to chase, I found the best way was to halt the horse and face said dog. I am fully aware I was in a unique position in that I was able to densentivise my horse but it was invaluable hacking over public ground. Neither did I blow my lid at the dog owners, often they didn't realise what their dog would do to it had never occurred to them. I have never been attacked but a polite word to the owner to say it was highly likely said dog would get belted was enough to make them grab their animals. I really wish we could just all get back to being a little more tolerant across all sectors. No one party has exclusive rights and life would be a lot easier if everyone tried to remember these are public places.  We take the dogs down to Climping and Little Hampton. I would like to leave my 3 off lead for the entire walk but we don't. If there are other dogs coming towards us or a large group of dogs get put on leads. It's just common courtesy.


----------



## pip6 (5 May 2017)

Dogs are deemed domesticated, horses are not. The onus is therefore on the dog owner to maintain control over his charge such that it is not a cause of an accident. If control can't be maintained, it shouldn't be off the lead in any public place, horses there or not.


----------



## popsdosh (5 May 2017)

pip6 said:



			Dogs are deemed domesticated, horses are not. The onus is therefore on the dog owner to maintain control over his charge such that it is not a cause of an accident. If control can't be maintained, it shouldn't be off the lead in any public place, horses there or not.
		
Click to expand...

Nor should your horse for that matter as you have a duty of care to others in public places. I love it when horse owners always pass the buck for an unsteady horse to somebody else. I was brought up with a live and let live attitude. Maybe we just accepted these things happen when your out and cope.


----------



## Beausmate (6 May 2017)

Lizziehorselover said:



			Doesn't it depend on the local bylaws? If it is a public beach - especially one where dogs are encouraged - then it down to both parties *to ensure no animals are armed*. Like someone mentioned earlier, if a horse is spook by a dog what are they doing riding on a public beach where the chances of being spooked are greater?
		
Click to expand...

Love the typo!


----------



## Micky (6 May 2017)

In summer time on marazion beach, dogs and horse are only allowed on there before and after a certain time, if this was in the summer..so dogs and horses have to share the beach..for starters the dog owner had crap recall for his dogs,  but I would have had a few choice words to say to the dog owner regarding his lack of recall/training..gives those who do train their dogs a bad name...luckily the horses don't appear to be particularly perturbed by the dogs, not the case for all horses.....


----------



## shadeofshyness (6 May 2017)

bonny said:



			I think the answer for the general population is quite simple, ban horses from beaches .......there are many more dog walkers than riders and if the riders complain then that is probably what will happen. I'm sure there are many people on the beach with small children or dogs that feel horses have no right being there anyway. Not saying I agree with that but I'm sure the majority would.
		
Click to expand...

This is the danger, sadly.

There's a wonderfully enlightened comment on that article from someone saying 'ban horses from beaches, the riders don't pick up their poo and there are plenty of fields to ride in here'. Argh!


----------



## Tyssandi (6 May 2017)

bonny said:



			I think the answer for the general population is quite simple, ban horses from beaches .......there are many more dog walkers than riders and if the riders complain then that is probably what will happen. I'm sure there are many people on the beach with small children or dogs that feel horses have no right being there anyway. Not saying I agree with that but I'm sure the majority would.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is morally fair or the answer


   There are dog friendly beaches so maybe allow horses only on the beach between certain hours.  Why should horses riders be restricted of having a lovely day on the beach and sea because dog owners cannot control their dogs, share and share alike.     

I have been on the beach and it was amazing to swim with my mare, and it would be unfair not to be allowed to do this


----------



## stormox (6 May 2017)

Best thing to do is ride into the sea. Dogs rarely follow then. I ride on beach a lot- I  call it my arena.


----------



## Cecile (23 May 2017)

Dog destroyed, owner being sentenced in May + 5 year ban on dog ownership + costs
Shetland recovering
Its all so easy to avoid this situation just put dogs on a lead and stop pretending FODO is so well trained and has recall of a saint and then everyone would of probably had an enjoyable day on the beach

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...ustice-dog-owner-sentenced-pony-attack-621271

In our area another farmer has just had 26 lambs killed by a dog, Jeez it makes me want to spit nails, its not the dogs fault its the dog owners fault they are one sandwich short of a picnic!


----------



## Emily Blunt (13 June 2017)

We frequently get pursued by puppies that toss a hard of hearing ear to their proprietor, possibly not to this degree, but rather still, an integral part of riding on an open shoreline.


----------

